

A Freemium Model That Works  - dpapathanasiou
http://papathanasiou.org/?p=546

======
johnnyjustice
If people are confused by the word burn. Should you change the name?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
It seems less important now.

I get good SEO results, as it's one of the top choices for "ipad ebook
creator" and similar search phrases, and people can just start using it w/o
getting the CD/DVD burn analogy.

------
programminggeek
This is a good story that on one hand you need to actually sell your product
but on the other than free samples and demonstrations are incredibly effective
sales tools.

My only comment would be that it is always good to tweak and play with
different angles, prices, and promotions. Different marketing channels react
differently to different products at different prices. There is no one right
way to do everything.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
" _My only comment would be that it is always good to tweak and play with
different angles, prices, and promotions._ "

I agree. In fact, I'm working on ways of making the service totally free for
authors, by generating supporting revenues elsewhere (ideally not through
ads).

